# Fiat Camper Assist - What they cant do!



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

OK, did not know where to post this, but it was worth a tenner if it gets some mud slung at FIAT and gets us back on the road.

Arrived in France on Sat 9th in Cherbourg in our 10 month old Autotrail Cheyenne 632 on a FIAT DUCATO X250 with only 4000 miles on the clock. We got as far Pornic on Sunday when it sounded like there was a bag of spanners in the gear box.

Called FIAT CAMPER ASSIST and after telling us that it would be an hour, then 4 hours someone turned up after about 2 hours and transported us to a garage south of St Nazaire.

We stayed on the forecourt overnight then the same guy told us he was taking us to a bigger garage in St Nazaire. We got there about 0930 on today (Monday) (PGN Autos) and after waiting for someone from the garage or FIAT to contact us I went in and asked in my not so fluent french and they all seemed to be joking and laughing about getting it fixed in September. Alarm bells starting to ring and I contacted FIAT again and spoke to someone else who thought we were stilll waiting to be recovered from the origianl place.

To cut a very long story short at this point, we have spoken to nearly every person in FIAT CAMPER ASSIST and they cannot get a FIAT garage to commit to a date before 25th August. They have provided a hotel and carfor 5 days then it will be down to us to pay if we want to stay or they will pay to get us home.

I thinkk this is related to the judder problem but cant be sure and still dont know if it is clutch or gearbox.

My main gripe is that FIAT CAMPER ASSIST cannot get the van fixed in a prompt time and they think that putting us up in a hotel in the middle of St. NAzire and giving us a LHD car for a week is equal to us travelling around france and doing as we please.

Any suggestions welcome, but beware that FIAT CAMPER ASSIST uses this lack of resources during the "holiday period" as an excuse and I guess you can work out the two options we know have.

I have told them I am taking this to all the motorhome magazines but it will probably make know difference and our holiday will be ruined.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Oh I forget this!*

FIAT told us that they had arranged a hotel, it was in NIORT which was over three hours away from PGN Autos in St Nazaire. I explained this to them and they found somewhere in St Nazaire, sent a taxi for us which took us to the hire car place and then we drove to the hotel. We went out for a walk and realised that the garage is only 130m from the hotel. So if they could have got a decision from garage we could have forgone the car and walked to hotel


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Fiat camper assisst*

Hi,sorry to hear of your misfortune,we know exactly how you feel the same thing happened to us when we had a problem with our Purgeot based MH in France.It took the Purgeot garage 18 days to replace the ECU,a half hour job!I believe they take great delight in spoiling your holiday,and causing as much distress as possible,leaving your sitting on the forecourt,giving no indication of when your vehicle is likely to be seen to,being pushed from one grotty hotel to another.Our only good experience was the taxi driver who returned us to the garage to collect our MH"boy did SHE let them have it"didn't comprehend much but her gestures and tone left nothing to the imagination! curlyboy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds a nightmare !!!
We had a problem once down in Benidorm with a year old Autotrail scout,,, Tried calling Fiat but they were a waste of time..
Thankfully we had insurance via Safeguard and that included RAC Euopean cover.. Few phone calls to the office in Leeds and we got sorted with a breakdown truck (which was to small) made driveable and escorted to local gargage where the auto electrician sorted it all out....
Good luck........


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Since the beginning of this year RAC operate the camper assist service.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, basically this is our choice

If garage can fit a part to another broken FIAT MH tomorrow, then ours is next (allegedly). But after 5 nights hotel and car the game is up and we will have to go home.

FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) can provide you with hotel and car then get you and vehicle home
Hotel = extra expense for meals/drink etc
Hotel = stuck in oneplace which they choose for 5 nights
Car = excess of 1000 Euro if you have accident
Getting home = buying suitcases for belongings (how many people take suitcases in MH??)
Vehicle home = hoping it gets there intact

FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) cant make FIAT dealer do the work
FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) cant get a date from the garage they leave you at, but can tell you it may be 2 weeks before another garage can do it.
FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) cant communicate between themselves
FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) cant call you back when they say they will
FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) cant keep you informed as to what they are doing
FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) cant ensure that the services they advertise are available at all times throughtout the year


When we get back I am going to try to get my money back from FIAT and vehicle supplier but cant see that happening,

BEWARE
DONT BUY A FIAT CHASSIS THEY HAVE TOO MANY UNRESOLVED PROBLEMS
DONT RELY ON FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) they can only spend 5 days on you.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Another thing they cant do*

FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) cannot cope with the current demand assists in France as this was what they basically told me today that I was not the only one they were having to deal with, sorry everyone else in this situation but if they can sell to everyone then they should have the resources to cope with everyone breakijng down, especially when it can now be almost predicted (DONT REVERSE)

PS Can anyone give me a link to MMM editor and / or Pratical MH and / or any other MH publication as I intend to highlight this and they can also do a feature on it as I am totally pi**ed off with FIAT today and may be Fixing It Again Tomorrow


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

MMM Editors ::here::

[email protected]

Mr Google knows everything!!!


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> Since the beginning of this year RAC operate the camper assist service.


There is a difference between operating and providing!!!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

jeez what a nightmare.....


8O


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Off to hotel bed*

Off to sleep now, wine is too expensive in the hotel.

tune in tomorrow for updates. We are not alone, are we?

Another one bites the dust
(tried to add video of MH being loaded on to recovery lorry but just like my MH it does not work)


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Day two in the Big Ducato Nightmare*

Hi everyone, just phoned the FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) again

Apparently they are trying to find another authorised FIAT dealer who is open and can do the work but again used the excuse of it being holiday time in France --- I dont see that warning on their advertising or web site though.

So add this to your list of things NOT TO DO WITH A DUCATO
Dont get it wet, dont reverse it and dont take it overseas during holiday months.

They cant ask a non-FIAT dealer as the vehicle is still under warrantly.

Trying to get them to move us to somewhere that resembles a holiday resort rather than a shopping centre, but they cant promise anything.

Mrs has just given them a piece of her mind but I think she wasted her breath as FIAT supervisor Lesley told us that they are very small fish in the FIAT pond and dont have much influence over dealers/garages. So that makes the customer even smaller then eh!

They have promised to phone back before lunch time ... stay tuned.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Latest update*

Still waiting on a response from CAMPER ASSIST on a timescale for the repair or even if they have found a garage that can do it soon.

I have had a response from Ben at FIAT Information in response to this email I sent last night. All he can do is pass it to a manager and customer services with whom I have already raised a case, so not much help so far.

Hello

My name is XXXXX, my reg is XXXXX, my FIAT CAMPER ASSIST ref is XXXX.

I am writng this email from a hotel room situated beside a roundabout in St Nazaire, France, two days into a planned 3 week holiday travelling through France, along the coast etc doing what we wanted when we wanted, visiting wine growers etc. We should now be close to Bordeaux but FIAT has conspired to stop us. We paid £40K for a motorhome and it is only 10 months old with 4K miles on the clock, it was to be our holiday home for years to come, but on our first real trip it packed in, possibly due to a known problem with clutch/gearbox and reversing but I cant confirm that YET (if I can then you and lots of others will be the first to know). My wife is set on getting a refund for the van as soon as we get home and not going near a FIAT again, believe me she will try.

FIAT provided a CAMPER ASSIST via RAC so I did not renew my Caravan Club Red Pennant travel insurance, but now I am sitting in this hotel, paying for things which I could have for a fraction of the cost whilst FIAT try to find a garage who can fix the problem within the stipulated 5 days or we will have to go home and leave the van in France with a longed for three week break destined for the bin.

The problem is that FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) are blaming the lack of resources on the fact that August is the French holiday period. I am a Project Manager and I make sure I have resources available to fulfill my project objectives throught the project cycle. It should be obvious that July and August are when most people will travel to other destinations within Europe so surely FIAT have a responsibility to ensure they have resources to cope efficiently, especially with the current DUCATO problems known to FIAT.

The message I am getting from FIAT is, "buy a FIAT DUCATO X250 based motorhome, but dont reverse it up an incline, keep it out of the rain and dont take it to Europe during the holiday season because if it breaks then FIAT cannot guaruntee to fix it in a prompt / reasonable time scale".

My CAMPER ASSIST ref number is 144104 so maybe you can look at what is happening. We have been left at PGN Autos in St Nazaire (telephone number below) and they have been unable to confirm a fix time to FIAT due to lack of resources. The impression given by being left at this garage is that the work will be completed but all indications are that it may be 25th August before it is done. This now leaves us with a choice of spending 5 days at this hotel on the roundabout in an industrial zone and/or going home and alerting all the motorhome press to your failings, all due to the fact that your product failed and your services have failed.
If we knew by tomorrow (Tues 12th PM) that it would be fixed by Friday then at least we could look forward to something, but as it stands now, no-one is confirming any dates to us and it looks like they cannot force a FIAT dealer to prioritise due to the amount of repairs waiting to be carried out to FIAT based motorhomes (at least 4 in the garage we are waiting at)

Here is one example of your ineffeciencies and a number of things that your FIAT CAMPER ASSIST neglects to provide to motorhome owners,

We were told that a hotel had been found in Niort (3 hours away from the garage in St Nazaire), when I pointed this out, another hotel as found and a taxi arrived and took us across the city to the car hire where we collected a left hand drive car and a risk of up to 1200 Euro in the event of an accident (THANKS FIAT).
We then drove to the hotel which turns out to be 100meters from the garage where our motorhome is waiting. We live in a city and like to get away from that environment, but now we find ourselves slap bang in the middle of an industrial/commercial zone (THANKS AGAIN FIAT).
We have just eaten our dinner at a cost of 60 Euro, something we could have bought and cooked/bbq at the motorhome for 10 Euro (THANKS AGAIN FIAT) and we have to budget for this for the next 5 days at least morning, noon and night (THANKS AGAIN FIAT).
Little things like drinks/snacks are readily available from the fridge, cupboard, kettle in a motorhome but need to be purchased in a hotel (THANKS AGAIN FIAT)

I have satellite TV in the motorhome so the other half can keep up with Eastenders etc, it's not available in the hotel (THANKS AGAIN FIAT)

IF we have to leave and return home we will need to purchase suitcases for our belongings, something that is not required when travelling in a motorhome (THANKS AGAIN FIAT)

We have had to contact FIAT CAMPER ASSIST on many occassions throughout today (11/08) as updates were few and far between. Allegedly Stephano was ringing round dealers in France but we were totally unaware of this and thought that PGN Autos was where we would be getting the repair done. On every occassion I was spoken to by a different operator, some of whom thought we were still at the original breakdown point waiting to be recovered and others who thought we were still at the first FIAT garage outside Bouin.

OK, maybe you have got my point now. Your product has failed, your services have failed, my faith in FIAT is no stronger than it was before I made my purchase. If a merc/transit/renault chassis had have been availabe the choice would have been obvious, but deal was done and now it is up to you FIAT to put things right.

My mobile is XXXXX please feel free to call me first thing tomorrow with some good news all I need initially is a confirmed date so that we can decide what to do.

PGN Auto (where the van is currently parked) number is XXX two clicks on the internet (something your customer services could not find today as they only had UK dealers), maybe you can get a confirmed date from them.

It may be my mistake in buying a FIAT, but it's certainly not our fault or the dealers fault, it is YOUR PROBLEM FIAT so the sooner you get this sorted the less aggrevation and worry you will cause your customer.

I look forward to your reply and you can look forward to seeing this on motorhome forums and in motorhome magazines

Regards


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

lufc, what a nightmare. I hope Fiat pull their finger out and get you back on the road for the last 2 weeks of your planned trip.

Bonne chance, etc.

SD


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Fiat assistance*

God what an absolute nitemare.

Two things spring to mind.

Firstly, if A Fiat franchised garage cannot offer a repair or at least a diagnosis within a REASONABLE time then would it be possible to suggest that you place the vehicle in the hands of a REPUTABLE independent garage local to where you are now.

Am i right in saying that the Fault is unknown ....for once the exact facts come ti light it might be a reasonably simple fix and the balance of your holiday will be saved.

Lastly, have you been in touch with the dealer that you purchased the van from ?
Again to save you the aggravation of trying to cope with Fiat ASSIST could they not lend some support in trying to source a Repair centre etc
They have access to phones , contacts, parts etc , so it could at least save some time.

When all said and done it just proves that its only when things go Wrong that the reputation of any company stands and falls by its actions ......not by giving away free flowers and a golf umbrella at the time of the sale on something costing in excess of £40k.

Good luck and hope it gets sorted.

Dinger


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Afternoon update*

The broken Rapido which is occupying the ramp in PGN Autos will be fixed by tomorrow morning. Our van will then be diagnosed, if it is clutch it MAY be possible to get on the road again by Thursday. If it is gearbox then as France closes for a holiday from Thur - Mon then we either wait or go home. Mrs want to go home now and get van repatriated later unfixed, I tend to agree but I reckon getting flights arranged and getting ready will be impossible so it may be tomorrow before we can leave anyway.

I will create a lessons learned from this saga, but it seems that if the MH was out of warranty I could have bought a breakdown cover from whoever and they could have had it fixed by any garage. Because it is in warranty it has to be a Fiat dealer, so if you must buy a fiat buy an older one.

Even if I had bought Green flag or Red Pennant or any other breakdown cover along with the Free FIAT CAMPER ASSIST then they would still have had the same problems.

I have sent an email to dealer but no reply yet but I think it would be a waste of time anyway.

FIAT UK are now helping to persuade garage etc to get finger out.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camper Assist*

Hi

I admire the Dunkerque spirit you are showing. If ever I had a major breakdown overseas, I would request transport back to the UK and sort repairs over here.

My breakdown cover is with Safeguard Insurance as an "included item" within the insurance policy. I have never had to use it though, but am told they get their finger out when needed.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

What a nightmare!

We also have a new mh on Fiat X2/50 130 multijet. We are beginning to count ourselves lucky that we survived a 3 month trip to the south of France and to the Alps etc. We did and still have the judders and it is a constant worry everytime I have to reverse.

We are currently touring in Yorkshire and have still had reversing issues. I could not revers off the rally field at Pateley Bridge showground! I tried that first as it was the nearest to the tarmac road. In the end I did manage to drive forward, all wheels had grip mats under them.

Another thing I read recently, if you stall check the coolant pipe as it might fracture. I stalled twice trying to get off the rally filed!

It does seem as though this NEW FIAT is just one problem after another!

I do hope you get it repaired soon and that you manage to salvage some of your holiday.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

lufc said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Since the beginning of this year RAC operate the camper assist service.
> ...


Thank you perhaps I should have said they manage the Camper Assist 'service',if you can call it that.


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

My motorhome is based on an Iveco. This is the truck division of fiat.

Iveco make vehicles up to about 40 tons. They give a European breakdown cover for the large trucks and the base vehicles for motorhomes.

I cant see them saying to truck customers, sorry we cant fix your truck for 3/4 weeks. In fact I know they have a system in place to get all breakdowns fixed ASAP.

Why cant Fiat follow the same system. Wonder what would happen if you go to Iveco dealer. I CAN take my van to a Fiat dealer but I wont.

David


----------



## 112071 (May 10, 2008)

*Fiat Camper Assist*

So sorry to hear of your problems. You don't seem to mention who your dealers were, surely they could have been of better support considering your circumstances?

The nightmare that you describe certainly would be worth passing on to BBC Watchdog or Top Gear, 5th Gear etc. It is about time the TV Media exposed some of our problems, especially comparing the outlay that Motorhome owners pay out.

Having moved across from over 20 happy years of caravanning I can't believe the nightmare that I have also experienced this year - customer support, it would seem is a rare option within the Motorhome trade.

When I had a problem in France, we were covered under the Caravan Club scheme, I was amazed at the efficiency and support given. I had a reference No and help was on hand 24/7, they were brilliant. I think the best action in any such case would be to have the vehicle repatriated to the UK. At the time we were then given the choice of "what alternative holiday would my family like to choose from" - that was then arranged for us by the CC. We were then advised of our spending budget, then to buy suitable cases, re-pack and off we went to the sun in a brilliant family car.

Having said that, I am possibly off to Germany in Sept, for an enforced weeks holiday. This is due to a long overdue and neglected Warranty claim with a certain large dealership. That's unless my Credit Card company pay up, as I am in the process of "Rejecting my Vehicle". We should hopefully hear this week, fingers crossed!

So sorry to hear of the many problems encountered on this forum, especially when we are all following the "dream of the open road" and the good life. Lets hope that Jeremy Clarkson gets his teeth into the "MOTORHOME Challenge". Dare they tell the stories? This would be good entertainment when we settle down again for winter viewing!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I feel very sorry for you and the long suffering Mrs. You have been very patient with the total failure of FIAT assist (operated/managed/provided/ignored) by the RAC. 

IF you leave the vehicle and come home my guess is that it won't be done for months. They require an "annoying" presence to goad them into action. There is no point standing outside the garage as a demonstration, the local population would not understand (and will probably be away on holiday).

If you repatriate it unrepaired the cost will be enormous - will they pick up the tab?

There is no answer to this quandry but adverse publicity is probably your only option - MMM or similar MAY be interested in the saga, as might Watchdog - have you a video camera with you to record "local" scenes. If so can you assemble a selection of suitable shots that Watchdog could use? They like to have material submitted that they can use and yours has the human interest potential that is essential.

Remember your contract is with your dealer - they should be involved, also contact your local trading standards as the roadworthiness of the vehicle (and many others) is questionable.

Keep careful notes and copies of all itmes, all extra expenses incurred etc and consider legal action against Fiat (+ the RAC?) and your dealer. A writ landing on someone's desk does tend to focus the mind and you MAY be able to use the small claims procedure which is very cheao to use, no legal reps allowed.

Good luck with your trials and tribulations, would I be close to the mark if I thought you may not hang on to that vehicle much longer?


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Is this near an end*

Our MH is now on the ramp but it will be about 10AM tomorrow before we know the damage. If its clutch or gearbox FIAT cannot confirm that it will be fixed before Thursday when France closes for a public holiday until Tuesday so I guess the battle is over and we will be out of here on Thursday with vehicle following unrepaired later, hopefully covered by RAC

Contacted dealer but as useful as a chocolate teapot. To be fair it's not their problem that FIAT cannot get French to go the extra mile for customers.

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes and look out for the lessons learned from this saga which I will post on my return.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You ask about an MMM contact. The originator of the thread below is an MMM journalist so you could PM him in order to alert him to the existence of your problems. He has previous experience of the dreaded gearbox and is on his third box.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-43588.html

Sorry to hear of your problems. It sounds an absolute nightmare. No-one should have to put up with this after spending so much money on a motorhome.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*We are going home, no wait we are staying,*

Hi everyone

Here is today's episode and I am not making this up, honest!

We were told by someone in FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) that France closes down on Friday and Monday coming for holiday.

We went over to see the garage owner last night. He told us that he would know what the problem was by mid day today (Wednesday) and that they would only be closed on Friday and if the part was ordered today then Monday evening or Tuesday morning would be possible to be on on way again.

This morning we got our promised 10 o'clock call at about 1020 telling us that there was no oil in the gearbox and there had not been any oil for some time (more on this later). The garage needed onfo from FIAT as to whether to attempt a repair o to replace gearbox, but the MH could not be fixed until the end of next week (CAMPER ASSISTS WORDS) and they had already instructed RAC to book flights home but it could be tomorrow.

Second call with flight details Nantes - Gatwick - Belfat at 430 today.

Rushed to supermarket, bought 2 suitcases, went to garage to get our belongings and prepare van for repatriation and the manager of the garage was not happy as he had told CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) that if the gearbox could be delivered to them for Monday morning latest then he would have it on the road for Monday evening or Tuesday morning latest.

I climbed a ladder into the van (still on ramp with bits removed) and started to pack. I also called CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) again and gave the phone to the garage manager who confirmed what he was telling me and they had a good debate in French on my phone.

CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) are now trying to confirm that part will be there on Monday in order to guarantee that we will be back on the road by Tuesday morning. We have managed to book a hotel (2 really 1 night/2 nights) and will stay until Tuesday.

If they change their minds now we will not make it to Nantes in time anyway.

This looks like a case of left hand not knowing what right hand is doing as it appears that FIAT officials have been involved to force the fix in a reasonable time.

On the no oil thing, van was in a FIAT workshop a few months ago for battery replacement, they told me there was a number of recalls to be done and I returned when they had the parts. One of the recalls was work to the gearbox and diff for which the gearbox was removed. So it looks like I hae been driving with no oil in the gearbox for the past few months.

THis is probably starting to bore everyone but the records will be useful when I attempt to take FIAT / RAC / CAMPER ASSIST / LEFT HAND / RIGHT HAND to court.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

gelathae said:


> You ask about an MMM contact. The originator of the thread below is an MMM journalist so you could PM him in order to alert him to the existence of your problems. He has previous experience of the dreaded gearbox and is on his third box.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-43588.html
> 
> Sorry to hear of your problems. It sounds an absolute nightmare. No-one should have to put up with this after spending so much money on a motorhome.


I think we can safely say that this wss not juddergate, looks like last FIAT workshop messed up. I MMM would be interested in the dtory I would speak to them


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: We are going home, no wait we are staying,*



lufc said:


> So it looks like I hae been driving with no oil in the gearbox for the past few months.


What a tale of woe and despond. You have our sympathy.  

The only slightly good thing here is the suggestion from your quote (above) that Fiat gearboxes are a lot tougher than we previously thought.

To run for several months without oil they must be pretty strong. :?

Hope you get everything back to normal as soon as possible, and can continue your holiday very soon.  

Regards


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Promises promises*

It is now over 45 mins and they have not called us back to confirm, neither have they emailed the flight details, nor an email containing confirmation that I can claim expenses as stated on the phone as I had asked. If they change their mind could we make it to Nantes from St Nazaire for 3PM??? I doubt it.

Sue from FIAT Customer Services was on the phone 30 mins ago when I phoned, she was to call back, but still waiting.

Called dealer, he was busy and wass to call back, still waiting on that one also.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: We are going home, no wait we are staying,*



Zebedee said:


> lufc said:
> 
> 
> > So it looks like I hae been driving with no oil in the gearbox for the past few months.
> ...


Maybe the judder will come "free of charge" with the new gearbox


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Bloody hell.....no oil in gear box

Little consolation as you waste time ringing everyman and his dog , but at least there is evidence to why the van has broken down .

i wouldnt like to be the Fiat dealer who carried out the recall work ......

I am still amazed at the lack of concern shown by the outfit that sold you
a commodity to the tune of £40k........!!!! as for Fiat....simply scandalous
you can courier anything to anywhere in the world nowdays if you really need to and we are talking a multi billion pound company here.

Hope things work out o.k.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

No oil in the gearbox!! That is awful.

Who was the garage that did the work on the gear box? Hope you ask for compensation from them.

We put our faith in garages to service and do recall work efficiently, NOT put our lives as risk or cause damage to our vehicles!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Promises promises*



lufc said:


> Sue from FIAT Customer Services was on the phone 30 mins ago when I phoned, she was to call back, but still waiting.


Would that be Sue.O'Riordan? She never seems to call back :evil:

What has happened to you is bang out of order and should never of happened.Take them to court with a smug on your face and give it to them.Good luck.

steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiat*



travelman868 said:


> My motorhome is based on an Iveco. This is the truck division of fiat.
> 
> Iveco make vehicles up to about 40 tons. They give a European breakdown cover for the large trucks and the base vehicles for motorhomes.
> 
> ...


Hi

I use Northern Commericals at Brighouse for Fiat servicing/recalls etc as they are also Iveco dealers. As such, they can handle a 30 foot vehicle and are also open 24/7.

Russell

In respect of this thread, what a sad tale of affairs.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

zulurita said:


> No oil in the gearbox!! That is awful.
> 
> Who was the garage that did the work on the gear box? Hope you ask for compensation from them.
> 
> We put our faith in garages to service and do recall work efficiently, NOT put our lives as risk or cause damage to our vehicles!


I am leaving the repurcussions of the company concerned in the hands of FIAT. As long as it does not hurt my pocket I dont care.

Latest is that part confirmed to be on its way, but only on computer screen, no-one at FIAT would answer CAMPER ASSIST to give them confirmation and our flight times came and went by the time they informed of this. Fingers crossed for Monday, the we will go and relax for the rest of the time we have left here (29th)


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

dinger said:


> Bloody hell.....no oil in gear box
> 
> Little consolation as you waste time ringing everyman and his dog , but at least there is evidence to why the van has broken down .
> 
> ...


I dont think there is much the dealer can do, they are in Scotland, we live in Northern Ireland so it has always been difficult to get any warranty work done in habitation area, but local FIAT/IVECO truck fixers have done all the work so far but I thinkk they are now in for a shock.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

*No news is good news, nes pas*

Nothing at all today from FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC), but did get an acknowledgement email from FIAT in UK that my problem was being looked at and had been passed to other depts.

As we have to move out of the hotel that they provided on Saturday morning we went off today and found an nice seafront hotel in La Turballe and during a French holiday weekend as well, something FIAT could not do last week when this all started.

Checked garage and still the same position as yesterday, yet I am sure that 24 hour couriers do exist in this world so I think the word "Speedy" and "prompt" should be removed from FIAT ASSIST booklet.

At least we know the problem and have a date for a fix which hopefully will let us enjoy the last 10 or 11 days of a 21 day planned break


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

This is truly an awful tale of events and non events.

Two weeks today l am due to take my trusty Fiat off to France for a four week trip. From what l have read - should l go - should l stay in the UK - should l hope across our lake and stay within walking distance of a port.

I can't imagine what you have been going through, and only hope that once you are back home you succeed in giving Fiat expensive hell.


philip


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

parigby said:


> This is truly an awful tale of events and non events.
> 
> Two weeks today l am due to take my trusty Fiat off to France for a four week trip. From what l have read - should l go - should l stay in the UK - should l hope across our lake and stay within walking distance of a port.
> 
> ...


Dont know the age of your MH but as I have found out, if it is still in warranty then you are limited to FIAT workshops and I assume any other breakdown cover other than FIAT ASSIST would also be limited to the same set of workshops, so if they are all closed for holidays then everyone will be waiting.

If you are out of warranty then any workshop could be engaged to do the repair, so if your MH is older than mine you would be back on the road before me. Somehow that does not seem right to me, but I am very grumpy at the moment.

good thing is I have jsut Googled "FIAT CAMPER ASSIST" and this post/blog is now fourth in the list.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

You're spot on, it doesn't seem right.

Mines about six weeks old, so l would be firmly in the gentle caring hands of Fiat Assist.


philip


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Just found this on the internet and I almost spilt my warm wine laughing (no fridge in the hotel room, but I do have one in my MH) at the last two lines. Some of this may be true, but the last couple of lines ...., make your own mind up

With 'Fiat Camper Services' you have an international team at your beck and call, and with 'Fiat Camper
Assistance' you can rely on a dedicated service network extending all over Europe.
Thanks to all this, Ducato is recognised as the best motorhome base by the most important European
trade magazines, while the greatest motorhome builders worldwide have decided to include Ducato
in their new range. With the New Ducato Motorhome you and your family will be off on a serene
vacation, a safe journey. Well then, what's keeping you?

http://www.conceptassetmanagement.co.uk/pdf/fiat/DUCATO_Motorhome16p_UK.pdf


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

lufc said:


> Just found this on the internet and I almost spilt my warm wine laughing (no fridge in the hotel room, but I do have one in my MH) at the last two lines. Some of this may be true, but the last couple of lines ...., make your own mind up
> 
> With 'Fiat Camper Services' you have an international team at your beck and call, and with 'Fiat Camper
> Assistance' you can rely on a dedicated service network extending all over Europe.
> ...


laughable mate,they are worse than politicians :roll:

steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

My oh my, Fiat Camper Assist.

We had similar problems. Gladly we where parked on an Aire the second time, mind you we should have been moving around. 

In my opinion it is RAC France that caused our problem as we were made aware of the holiday problem by RAC France. In fact the two lads we were in contact with from RAC UK kepst saying you will receive help as many times as you need.

Glad to say I was able to sort ours out and we wereable to carry on.

Enough said, read our blog for more details.

We did receive a phone call from Camper Assist to provide feed back to our experience. I told the gentleman to answer the same for every question. The answer was:
Absolutely diabolical and well below expectations. He would not accept F*****g CR**

Hope it all works out in the end

Steve and Jan


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.fiatcamper.com/fca.php

Original parts and consumables always in stock. I dont think so!


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Got an unsolicited call from FIAT CAMPER ASSIST (RAC) this morning to tell us that there was no update and would not be any update until Monday morning as it was a general holiday today and over the weekend.

Just had another call from them this afternoon (male this time) asking if I had called for an update about 10 minutes ago because someone had called them using my name


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> someone had called them using my name


 8O

there is a slight possibility the oil could have escaped.. although it should have been obvious..... Some poor B£££d will have had kittens when he remembered a one night a few weeks ago that he forgot to put oil back in box otherwise :evil: 8O


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Packed up and about to book out of hotel. We have a bill of 590 Euro as the hotel are not aware that FIAT CAMPER ASSIST RAC booked it. Called them again and spoke to John, they are to call me back but I have just heard receptionist talking to someone on the phone about our bill and asking for a fax to be sent.


Still waiting....

OK we can go now to a hotel which we now have to pay for until van is fixed


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Been away for a few days, just got back and read the whole of your thread and it reduced me to tears.... you have my utmost sympathy...

It is time we as a motorhoming community stood upto Fiat and others and make them face their fesponsibilities...

As for 'assist' all you get is a callcentre operator who probably has never experienced a motorhome and the treatment we usually get....I bet they don't go home and have sleepless nights worrying over the customers.

I do hope you get some help soon...just glad you've got us all on line to vent your frustrations to...


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hope you enjoy your stay at the new hotel.

I do hope they fix the mh after the holiday on Monday.

We are due in France again in Sept. We were lucky for our 3 month trip in April so fingers crossed for the next trip. However if we do have problems I think I will use the breakdown cover I have through Comfort Insurance.

Good Luck.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi lufc...we're just back from 10 days away so have only just seen your post.

While we were away we had to call Fiat Assist to a stuck immobiliser. The number we had used several times to summon them last year while in France ( loose rear brake disc shields), did not work so we eventually called Saga. They sent an AA man under the heading of Fiat Assist anyway and we were sent on a truck to a Fiat garage.

My point however is that once the immobiliser was unjammed the Fiat garage told us - news to us- that there was a recall on our ( X250 2007 model) gearbox. The bolts are apt to work loose and, if they do, then they will do remarkable damage to the gearbox.

Is this the fault you were having dealt with when the garage failed to fill up with oil or could it be that your bolts broke loose- you mention the noise it made ?

Hope all is well now - ?

G


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

firstly, thanks to all those who posted good wishes etc whilst we hae been off line.

SPENT THE WEEKEND IN la TURBALLEand it was a bit more relaxing than previous week.

Called FIAT CAMPER ASSIST this morning and goood news is that the part (gearbox) was delivered this morning and MH should be ready by tonight.
Also got a call from Sue at FIAT CS, to tell us something similar just now 2PM. We are now at the garage and van is still inside but down from ramps. I am going over to ask about more details now.
I will respond to everyoone when we get backm home but now we are going to salvage what is left of our planned trip.

See you later. Thanks


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Nightmare......my fullest sympathies !!!

I thought the issue of only using main dealer workshops during warranty period was the subject of a court case a few years ago. I seem to recall that so long as you use a "reputable" workshop then your warranty was safe.
Perhaps someone can confirm this.

Anyway, the lesson I have learnt from this is not to rely on Fiat Camper Assist.

Can anyone recommend a good assistance service ?
Did someone mention the CC ?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Nightmare......my fullest sympathies !!!
> 
> I thought the issue of only using main dealer workshops during warranty period was the subject of a court case a few years ago. I seem to recall that so long as you use a "reputable" workshop then your warranty was safe.
> Perhaps someone can confirm this.


Correct but that is in respect of general servicing, no garage will undertake warranty work on behalf of Fiat as they will not get *PAID* by Fiat.

You would have to pay full price and then attempt to get the money back from Fiat ................................................... need I say more!

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Anyway, the lesson I have learnt from this is not to rely on Fiat Camper Assist.
> Can anyone recommend a good assistance service ?
> Did someone mention the CC ?


See my post above.

Even when we phoned Saga - our " other" breakdown service- they sent the AA who were working on behalf of Fiat Camper Assist as the van was under warranty. You can't escape them !

Saga are great by the way. We've called them out twice to the van ( once in France) and once to the car in the past year and each time they have been quick, efficient and supportive and done all we would have asked of them.

G


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Saga is now part of the AA or vice versa which made me smile as the AA wouldn't cover my 19 year old van but Saga do who use the AA, go figure


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

check this website out for a 'laugh'.
http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/customer/main/warranty.php

And here is a fairy story
http://www.easier.com/view/News/Motoring/Fiat/article-89465.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> check this website out for a laugh
> http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/customer/main/warranty.php


What part do you find funny bigfoot ? We've had Fiat Camper Assist out 3 times, twice in France and once in UK. Each time they have done what they say on this website.

The "suitable sized vehicle" is not a motorhome. It makes it clear on the policy that this is a car. In UK the first call out comes via the AA and in Europe from the nearest Fiat garage. We chose to overnight in the van rather than go to a hotel and could have done so in a safe compound at the garage.

One thing to note- and I am about to write and ask them to do something about this. The number you are given to phone begins with 00800. This is fine in Europe ( though you will be charged if using a UK mobile phone) BUT, if you call it from a UK mobile you are told that the number is not recognised. Knock off the first 0 and dial 0800 instead. You are again charged to phone using a mobile. 00800 works from a UK landline oddly enough.

G


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I'm sorry perhaps I should have put 'laugh' in quotes to emphasise the irony.
I am about to go down the FIAT assist route to report faults on my 2 month old £60k Auto Trail!! Fortunately I am at home.
I do symphasise with people who have been left stranded especially with an organisation that doesn't know it's a*** from it's elbow.
Don't take my posting the wrong way.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've no brief for Fiat Camper Assist bigfoot ( see my blog for Spring 2007!) but they did what they said on the tin when we broke down in France albeit I spent almost a year hammering on to them about improvements. 

This last time in Otley, they were very efficient indeed.

Hope you get your problems sorted quickly.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Now this did make me laugh. It's the reply I've just had to my letter suggesting they make it clear that you have to omit the first 0 from the telephone number of Fiat Camper Assist when calling from a UK mobile.

_ Thank you for contacting Fiat.

Your query has been passed to one of our specialist Brand Ambassadors,
who will be in contact within 1 working day.

Ciao,

Fiat Information Centre

_

What on earth is a " specialist Brand Ambassador " ?!!

G


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

What on earth is a " specialist Brand Ambassador " ?!!

G[/quote]

Isn't he the "Ferrero Rocher " choccy fella from the adverts?
You know the one "who is really spoiling us"? :lol: :roll:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Its generally a name for a pratt. Local authority traffic wardens are now called 'parking ambassadors'. Takes the sting out of them lurking round corners!!


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well we managed to get back on the road and complete the remainder of our trip and van drove very well. Got a call today from Nicky at Camper Assist asking about how much we had paid for extra nights in hotel and car etc.

Heading for Roscoff tomorrow to get bot to Ireland and then home to compose letter to get all my expenses back via a solicitor.

I notice a few posts praising Camper Assist in that they do what they say in the brochure, I can agree with this to a degree but this thread was to highlight what can happen if there are abnormal goings on in the country were the event takes place, i.e. if it takes more than 5 days to get back on the road.

I want to compile a list of lessons learned so that people are aware of what can happen and what they can put in place to reduce the risk


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Just to let you know LUFC, l for one appreciated your detailed posts, in that they certainly sign posted for me the problems that can occur in certain circumstances.


regards ..... philip


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > check this website out for a laugh
> ...


Yep, beware of this. I am now looking at two phone bills one for 66 quid and the other for 336 quid with calls to the FIAT number accounting for the most of the two amounts.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I have emailed FIAT with our expenses and also sent them by snail mail well over a week ago. Two further emails to FIAT answered by the usual auto response but nothing else.

Have they forgotten about us?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi lufc

I`ve always done my business over the phone with fiat UK where expenses are concerned.I wouldn`t expect to much in the way of a reply using E-Mail.Get on the blower mate.

steve


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

3 or 4 calls to FIAT last week trying to get to speak to Sue, but she was always on another call and would call me back. They have my letter and are dealing with it but no timescales.

Further call today 22/09/08 and I was told again that Sue was on another call. I told them I would wait as I did not believe they would call backgiven past experiences. Sue took the call and explained that the response to my letter has been posted, she could not tell me the contents but it should be with me tomorrow.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Got a letter from FIAT this morning, needless to say it is what I expected. They have offered a small sum as goodwill but nowhere near what we spent. They seem to suggest that FIAT CAMPER ASSISTANCE are willing to pay some of the expenses and that I should contact FIAT CAMPER ASSISTANCE and they go on to say that under the terms of FIAT CAMPER ASSISTANCE they are unable to pay for suitcases and telephone charges.

Now, if they are able to tell me that they cannot pay one claim but then tell me to contact FIAT CAMPER ASSISTANCE for the hotel and car hire claim then why can they not deal with this at one office? Is FIAT CAMPER ASSISTANCE not associated with FAIT CUSTOMER SERVICES?

There is no mention or recognition of the reason why the gearbox failed (lack of oil after recall work at a local garage).

Solicitor appointment being made tomorrow.

Every suggestion I made in terms of how FIAT could try to improve their CAMPER ASSISTANCE within my letter got a bit fat NO in response,


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Phoned FIAT CAMPER ASSISTANCE and it looks like they are going to make a "goodwill offer" and reimburse some of the outlay we had but not the £355 phone bill. (DONT USE YOUR MOBILE TO CALL THESE GUYS).

No-one has mentioned the reason for the gearbox failure (NO OIL) and the fact that the recall work carried out involved removing the gearbox. I have asked Sue at FIAT to investigate this to see who I can take to court.
No mention of any compensation for ruined holiday either,

Is it coincidence that since new gearbox was fitted I have been getting 26 mpg rather than the 24 mpg I was getting previously with the dry gear box?


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Back to the phone bill issue,

If you are abroad and need to use a mobile to contact FIAT CAMPER ASSIST then use the ITaly numbe and not the freephone number as it is 35ppm to Italy and 1,50/min for the "freephone" number. I checked with O2.


----------



## melfay (Apr 6, 2014)

*french depts*

please what are depts I have not any knowledge of them please explain


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

er, not sure what you are on about. You've posted on a thread that was last used in 2008 :roll: about Fiat camper assist. 


in my experience, depts is an abbreviation for departments, or a mis-spelling of debts :?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Departments_of_France

there you go 

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Gemmy has linked to a highly informative page which is probably basic primary school study material.....

it is not easy to stay awake through it though.....

in simple terms French Dept = Departement = Counties in the UK

BUT it is the centre for administration for the departement, so our cars have the number 47 incorporated onto the plate (we li=ve in the Lot et Garonne - just south of the Dordogne.....)

Now that immediately brings a thought to many, why is the Dordogne number 24 and the Lot et Garonne number 47? They are next door to eah other....

The common story is that it was decided not to have it consecutive and based on Paris since all French citizens are equal (Liberte, Fraternite, Egalite is the commonly quoted untruth.......), so the good citizens of Paris could not say "Ha Ha (or a French equivalent) we are superior to you in Departement number 2.

There now, you know as much as the average French primary school student about French Geography (NB I have not mentioned the overseas departments...... such as La Reunion) 

Isn't life great ? :lol: 

Mind you how many French visitors are still looking for the County of Avon?

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Now that immediately brings a thought to many, why is the Dordogne number 24 and the Lot et Garonne number 47? T
> 
> Dave


Because the French department are listed alphabetically from Ain ( no 1) to Val d'Oise (95) That's what I learnt in school anyway. I can still recite many of them....

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good link Gemmy.

They are all pretty much in alphabetical order up to Dept 74, then it starts getting complicated and messy from Dept 75 onwards with various historic name changes to bugger up the order. :wink: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How un-French it would be if the bureaucracy actually worked..... :lol:

I had not heard about alphabet but was aware that quite a few have changed names several times since the 18th century when iit all started.......

so thanks, well nearly thanks anyway apart from those that don't quite work.... 'cos they've put Haute or Basse

The 89 department names were arranged by alphabet as it says in that link, then there were changes after WW1 and then new ones were found/made and it is now 96 + the 5 overseas territories.....

Coo, isn't MHF informative - thank you to all those who have enlightened me, now what was the OP about since this must be one of the longest running active threads.....

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Not to be confused with the American Depts and their son Johnny.

Difficult not to be confused these days especially at my age and on this forum.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Difficult not to be confused these days especially at my age and on this forum."

I do like that statement. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> The 89 department names were arranged by alphabet as it says in that link, then there were changes after WW1 and then new ones were found/made and it is now 96 + the 5 overseas territories.....


What I think is so un-French is Corsica: 2A and 2B. Another number plate to look out for.

G


----------

